
Covid-19 reached my city but company says no to WFH so I'm looking for a new job - mattigames
https://yourepl.tumblr.com/post/611884311182016512/coronavirus-reached-my-city-company-doesnt-let
======
LeoNatan25
"I have experience doing Unit testing, E2E testing"

Is this what people search for these days? "I do tests" and everything else is
a side point?

~~~
lmilcin
I have been interviewing candidates regularly for over a decade. What the
candidate says on his resume and the actual level of his skill is not at all
correlated.

I have met many very good candidates that were obsessively worrying about gaps
in their knowledge. At the same time poor candidates seem to be very confident
thinking they are master developers but can't solve simplest task on a
whiteboard.

~~~
LeoNatan25
Yes, sadly my experience is very similar. The more confident a candidate is,
usually the poorer they are.

------
Der_Einzige
Good! Companies which don't allow WFH for their employees in these
circumstances should be punished for their greediness and incompetence.

~~~
perl4ever
State of NY still hasn't changed the rules for WFH for civil service.

------
guessmyname
According to these news [1][2][3] the first case of COVID-19 in Colombia was
in a 19-year-old student who arrived in Bogota from Milan, Italy.

[1] [https://www.bbc.com/mundo/noticias-america-
latina-51772405](https://www.bbc.com/mundo/noticias-america-latina-51772405)

[2]
[http://www.china.org.cn/world/Off_the_Wire/2020-03/07/conten...](http://www.china.org.cn/world/Off_the_Wire/2020-03/07/content_75784101.htm)

[3]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbl71sqE6NI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbl71sqE6NI)

------
danielvlopes2
Many managers don't actually know how to handle WFH well. To help with the
transition we decided to give away our eBook on the subject (which is usually
paid). You can download the ePub/PDF here:
[https://knowyourteam.com/m/managing_remote_teams](https://knowyourteam.com/m/managing_remote_teams)

Maybe share it internally and see if they change the policy. Getting a new job
now might be tricky.

------
meddlepal
What's the flu death rate vs Corona for over 70s? This feels like an
overreaction.

~~~
ajross
So... from the purely personal perspective of the author who quit: yes,
realistically WFH isn't going to keep you alive. If it becomes a pandemic,
eventually we're all going to get it. That's what pandemic means.

But straightforward management strategies like remote work still have value,
because in a pandemic the problem just that everyone gets stick, it's that
_everyone gets sick at the same time_. So... now you have to compare the
mortality rate of a serious but normal flu infection when treated at a well-
equipped hospital to the mortality rate of contracting COVID-19 in a city with
effectively no hospital space available.

That's what we're trying to fix. And it's doable, but not if everyone
(including, very frustratingly, our leaders) tries to pretend like nothing is
wrong. If your office environment is plausibly exposed (and in the modern
world of international geeks, almost all tech offices are), and you can WFH,
you should WFH. Period.

~~~
perl4ever
"If your office environment is plausibly exposed (and in the modern world of
international geeks, almost all tech offices are), and you can WFH, you should
WFH. Period."

I work for a government agency, and I asked my union rep about this, and was
told, oh, if there are more cases, maybe they will do something then. You
know, you live and die by the rules, and the rules say you can't WFH whenever
you want, even though everybody _has_ laptops, unlike when I worked in the
private sector.

